# TV



## Blackvictoria23 (Sep 9, 2015)

Been in Sharjah for 3 weeks now and moved into my apartment 2 days ago. How does the TV work? Is there any free to air or do I have to get some kind of subscription?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I only know of TV packages that are included with Etisalat or du phone and broadband package - packages start around aed 300 per month including various TV channels (quite a few in English).


----------



## Adlia2015 (Apr 16, 2015)

Racing_Goats said:


> I only know of TV packages that are included with Etisalat or du phone and broadband package - packages start around aed 300 per month including various TV channels (quite a few in English).


Hi Racing_Goat,
Do they carry American Sports Channel e.g. ESPN ?

Any other option ?

Cheers


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Adlia2015 said:


> Hi Racing_Goat,
> Do they carry American Sports Channel e.g. ESPN ?
> 
> Any other option ?
> ...


Hi
Both Du and Etisalat have websites that give you channel listings - so you can see the available channels that you can subscribe to.
Each area is wired for either Etisalat or Du - you don't get a choice.
The other option is a satellite subscription (providing you are allowed to instal a dish at your property) -.the local satellite provider is called OSN - again their website will have a list of available channels.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Adlia2015 (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks Steve


----------



## Roar_D (May 19, 2015)

Hi All.
Rather than starting a new thread i thought best to post on a relevant one.

I have relocated to Abu Dhabi and my family will be joining me shortly.
I would like to know if there are any laws that restrict you from having your own satellite installation?
I am probably getting a villa with a roof terrace and i was thinking of installing a satelitte dish on a stand, to pick up the Polsat TV that i had back in the UK.

i have seen online that you are restrcited to 4 dishes on buildings, but other than that i cannot find any other guidance.

Thanks in advance for any comments.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I live in Dubai and have my own dish and FTA boxes. BUT the number of English FTA channels had decreased dramatically over the past year or so.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I live in Abu Dhabi and my villa has 12 (non functional) satellite dishes on the roof - obviously from previous tenants,
The large villa next door has 22 dishes at last count!
I don't think you will have trouble with a few dishes on the roof of a villa in Abu Dhabi.
Cheers
Steve


----------

